# Insulation blinds for A Class



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Can you get insulation blinds for my 9009DFH and if so how do they fit? Are they internally fitted or external? Or are both types available?

Richard


----------



## mikkidee (Jun 19, 2009)

Hi Richard, try a company called tailormade i believe they make covers to fit. That is where ours were made, although we bought them from someone else second hand.
Mike


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

I have external ones from Van Comfort in Retford. Really good quality German made covers which keep the heat in and cold out.


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Second that for VanComfort.
Steve is a sound bloke.

I would go for externals, especially if you are going to use them is cold weather... skiing etc.

w


----------

